# Benicasim - Beachside Aire?



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi, I've had a good look around on here but can't find reference to this place. I seem to remember recently someone posting a photo of it.

Its not the aire in the aires book as that one is apparently 15mins from the beach and urban.

Anyone know the location of it?

TIA


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The one in the book will be the services, just beside the main road. The aire is not an aire, it is informal but tolerated parking on a side street. I will post co-ordinates if you want them, Alan.

N 40.04730
E 00.06763


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi Alan, that will be great thanks.

Hoping to stop there tomorrow night.


----------



## llanelliflossy (Dec 26, 2007)

Its by the torre


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Here Neil,

N 40.04730
E 00.06763

If a Torre is a big (mostly dry) river bed yes, Alan.

¿Rambla?


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

There is a service point, listed as an aire just off the main road, N340 I think. There is also a layby next to it which as Erneboy says parking is tolerated but I wouldn't fancy much.

The 'unofficial aire' parking place is next to the storm gully beside the Torre. Excellent place to stop, was packed out last March. You can pick up WiFi from restaurant next door on beach.

Sorry I haven't got co-ordinates but if you were heading north through Benicassim and stick to the beach road you will come to it.

It will be hot this time of year, but there are some trees down one side - if you can get under them!

Enjoy.

Sal

PS Wish I was there, it's 12 degrees here in Ayr.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Storm gully looks a bit off putting but it is OK and it is right on the beach!

Sal

Ps Torre is a tower


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

As I made clear in my first post the co-ordinates I have given are for the parking place by the beach and not the service point by the main road. There is a layby at the service point but the traffic noise would be intolerable, Alan.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

erneboy said:


> As I made clear in my first post the co-ordinates I have given are for the parking place by the beach and not the service point by the main road. There is a layby at the service point but the traffic noise would be intolerable, Alan.


Sorry, I have one eye on this and one eye on the run-up to the start of the F1. I thought you had meant coordinates for the aire. Nice one - better than my vague directions!
Sal


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

MyGalSal said:


> Storm gully looks a bit off putting but it is OK and it is right on the beach!
> 
> Sal
> 
> Ps Torre is a tower


Thanks very much Sal, with the help of Alan's co-ords and your photo Google Streetview confirms that's the place 

Wonders of modern science eh?

Thanks again to all


----------

